# The museum team at work



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The story behind this sign is that a research team for Prof. Henry's Museum of Dubious Authenticity discovered it hanging on a barb wire fence at an abandoned airstrip somewhere in Montana. The group quickly acquired the sign (it was almost dark, nobody was looking) and returned it to the museum. The curator has decided it is for a private collection.

Every project needs a good story, and some may actually be true. In this case ... not so much. Prof. Henry's stories should always be taken with skepticism.

Actually, I used a 35º CMT engraving bit to cut .002" deep through a layer of Oramask 813 along the artwork and text's vectors outlines to create a stencil. With the carving finished, it was a matter of weeding the mask for the areas that needed painting and then painting with a dry brush technique to add to the illusion of aging. The remaining mask was removed after painting, and then the rust-look and more aging were added. The labels on the back are there to add authenticity to the sign's story. The sign is for a friend who is a retired pilot.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You are too much, Oliver...! Excellent job on the finish...looks "authentically" aged...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> You are too much, Oliver...! Excellent job on the finish...looks "authentically" aged...


ditto...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Don't know what everyone is talking about. It is obviously totally dubiously authentic. 

Great job on the painting.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You are always a model of ingenuity and inspiration Oliver.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

You certainly have talent my friend!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you post this on the facebook pilot's groups. I think it is one of those great special order items for commercial pilots as well. You may be a good designer, and CNC guy, but you are really a marketing genius.

Four decades ago I spent five years as a business writer and interviewed 500 chief executives, among them was a guy who ran a fake memorabilia company. Every item they imported from some third world craft shop got a tag with a little story about the thing. All made up of course, but they fly out of gift and souvenir shops and he had become rich doing it. Your Prof. Henry brand is worth a fortune, and you could probably monetize it if you spread it out there more. Don't do it yourself. Have someone else do it and you take a percentage. You don't have to do it yourself--passive income. Have it done in some third world place and brand it. Give some poor folks a way to make a good living.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Didn't Amelia fly with them?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Love the bullet holes


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent work, Oliver! Love the aging and how real it looks in the photo - great job!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Perfesser and his sign look about the same age. Hmmmmm

Good one Ollie!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great piece and the humor is well done. Reminds me a of an old friend that had a beautiful silver trophy on his mantle which was engraved with his name amongst others. Depending on the hour of the evening the story would morph as to the nature of the event and great feats of daring do that were required to win said trophy. In reality, 5$ at a yard sale but great fun. 

Enjoy your sign and keep them coming.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You’ve done it again Oliver.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

You are amazing


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it ,Oliver, so authentic looking, a really unique , right down to the the barbed wire. 
HErb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice sign. The paint job is great.


----------

